# Pye in the News



## Priority 7 (Jan 30, 2013)

Caught this in the daily snail today -

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...neering-tested-Concorde-engines-2-000mph.html


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 30, 2013)

Amazing photography.... Amazing site. Will be sad to see it go 

Thanks for putting this up mate


----------



## chapmand (Jan 30, 2013)

had a read of this last night, will be sad once the place goes deffiantly think a re-visit is on the cards soon.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers for posting that


----------



## MrDan (Jan 30, 2013)

Some amazing photos on there!


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah those pics are superb, must get here asap. Whens demo set for?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link that was great.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 30, 2013)

Wonder if he got permission to visit, bet security is stepped up now. Great photo's though


----------



## mookster (Jan 30, 2013)

mrtoby said:


> Whens demo set for?



How log is a piece of string....although I heard from a very good source that demolition will begin in the Spring, however, going by previous estimates it should be totally flat by now.


----------



## darbians (Jan 31, 2013)

night crawler said:


> Wonder if he got permission to visit, bet security is stepped up now. Great photo's though



He did not get permission to visit. Look for "Muddy Funkster" on flickr. By far the most varied collection of images from Pye and a really nice guy to boot.


----------

